# installing bulbs on renault trafic



## daz123 (Jul 2, 2012)

How do you install a headlight bulb on a renault trafic?


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

"Easiest bulb ive ever replaced, open the bonnet, undo the 10mm bolt and pull the hole headlamp forward off its two plastic mounts, disconnect the wiring and the headlamp unit is out the van" -M M M

source: How to change headlight on renault trafic? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers


----------

